# First attempt at a Paludarium



## James_Scott (Oct 5, 2012)

Seems like my Magnificent Tree Frogs love the warm water in the waterfall/stream.




please let me know if the pics dont work.


----------



## greggles91 (Oct 5, 2012)

nice work dude. very jealous. i was thinking of doing one for my angle headed dragons but wasnt bothered with the upkeep. so props to you.


----------



## Grogshla (Oct 5, 2012)

that is amazing mate. Very lovely setup.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 5, 2012)

Awesome, are you going to put some fish in the pond?


----------



## thals (Oct 5, 2012)

That looks great, well done! Residents look very content in there


----------



## wasgij (Oct 5, 2012)

Couldn't be happier mate, the enclosure looks great! They look so content!


----------



## James_Scott (Oct 5, 2012)

They are on a healthy diet of crickets and guppies!
Now to start my large tank for the keelbacks...


----------



## SamNabz (Oct 5, 2012)

Great work James, good start mate. However, it looks a bit too empty/plain.

*Some suggestions:*

- Add a whole bunch of leaf litter
- Take out the foam background and make one yourself that you can plant in/on
- Add a variety of moss and moss rocks
- More plants!

If you haven't already, jump on a dart frog forum and have a look at some of their setups for inspiration.



greggles91 said:


> nice work dude. very jealous. i was thinking of doing one for my angle headed dragons but wasnt bothered with the upkeep. so props to you.



If done right, these types of setups pretty much take care of themselves.


----------



## James_Scott (Oct 6, 2012)

I know what you mean. Thrre are a few things I will change in the next one. This paludarium has an internal filter which is a pain in the bum to clean. My large one has an external canister filter with wholes drilled in back of the tank. I love the dart frog enclosures. I am stocking up on plants and logs this weekend and will see how it goes.



SamNabz said:


> Great work James, good start mate. However, it looks a bit too empty/plain.
> 
> *Some suggestions:*
> 
> ...


----------

